# Our youngest fellow



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This is our little guy. He is from a late blooming mama and was born 3 months after all the other kids, so he is the only baby in the bunch. He makes friends with anyone who will play with him....


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I love him!!! congrats!!:wahoo:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He even likes the cat.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you dnchck. I like him too!...If he finds a buyer he will sell as a buck in July. Let me know if you are interested. I will keep posting as he grows.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's very cute!  They grow up way too fast though, I wish they stayed little a bit longer!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, I agree, way too fast! I am thinking about staggering my breeding program so I have babies every now and then instead of just once a year. But, we love the older ones just as much.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He is so cute.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

He is a great looking guy! Glad he is finding so many friends. :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What is his pedigree


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He reminds me of the chick that went up to all the barn animals and asked,"are you my mama?" . Except this time it's a little goat asking everyone, "wanna be my friend?" How sweet!


----------

